# carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)



## Carphunter2401 (26. August 2010)

wer von euch hat den lust wieder auf ein treffen ??

so der termin steht 22.10.2010-24.10.2010

gewässer wird der autobahnsee sein,

- autobahnsee http://www.fischereiverein-unterelchingen.de/press/?page_id=13 die tageskarte kostet 13€,nachtangeln erlaubt wen wir 12 läute sind können wir nen grossen platzt haben,er wird für das fischen gespert. (ist bei ulm)


  [FONT=&quot]



*


teinehmer zahl würde ich sagen maximal 15, jugendliche können sich auch gern melden würde die aufsicht wieder übernehmen.

anmelde schluss ist der 20.9.2010

so einfach ne pn an mich wer intresse hat ,oder hier eintragen name 



wen günter,fassl martll wieder kommen denke ich, werden wieder tische,essenzelt u.s.w gestellt.

(dieses mal würde ich den jungs was kaufen für den aufwand) also ne kleine spende von 5€ von jedem wäre echt klasse.

zum essen/ getränke: wir haben es immer so gemacht das jeder sein zeug selber mit bringt. gekocht würde auf nem gas grill von den jungs.
* 
*mit dabei bis jetzt
* [/FONT]*allgäucarp
fassl
martl
carphunter2401
robin(mein kumpel)*
sagier
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Schleie! (3. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

steht schon irgendwas? was is stand der dinge?


----------



## allgäucarp (3. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

Sorry,
bei mir gehen beide Termine nicht. Erste Wochenende Kegelausflug das Zweite Feuerwehrausflug, Martin ist bei dem Feuerwehrausflug mitdabei.

Sollte sich an einem anderen Termin was ergeben, wäre ich mit dabei. Würde auch wieder alles mitbringen.


----------



## boiliemeister (5. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

Hallo
Das mit dem Dachswaldsee kannst vergessen,ist total ausgebucht.Haben auch eine Anfrage gemacht,erst im Oktober ist frei und zwar die letzte Woche wäre frei.
geh lieber an denn MOULINE 
WWW.MOULINE.com
oder ETANG FOURCHU.com
Mfg Alex


----------



## zrako (5. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*



boiliemeister schrieb:


> Hallo
> Das mit dem Dachswaldsee kannst vergessen,ist total ausgebucht.Haben auch eine Anfrage gemacht,erst im Oktober ist frei und zwar die letzte Woche wäre frei.
> geh lieber an denn MOULINE
> WWW.MOULINE.com
> ...



der link is ja echt toll

is das deine familie?


----------



## Knigge007 (6. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

loool^ habs auch grad gedacht... haha


----------



## Schleie! (6. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

also steht noch nichts fest, schade.


----------



## chris5784 (6. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

Hy würde mich einem solchen treffen
Sehr gern anschließen...kannst du mir mal die adressen oder so von dem möglichen seen sagen
Das ich wegen anfahrt und so planen kann...danke


----------



## boiliemeister (7. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*



zrako schrieb:


> der link is ja echt toll
> 
> is das deine familie?


 

Du bist ja echt cool|bigeyes
Der absolute Hammer

Sorry meint ALLOCARPE .com da ist der Mouline dabei


----------



## boiliemeister (7. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

Etang de Mouline meinte ich 
Mann kann sich ja mal verschreiben.:c
Sorry


----------



## boiliemeister (7. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> loool^ habs auch grad gedacht... haha


 


Ist ja schon gut ( ALLOCARPE .com ) da ist der Mouline drin mein fehler sorry


----------



## Knigge007 (7. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

loool... stimmt wieder nicht ! |rolleyes|sagnix|splat2::z:z:z

Etang* DU* Moulin, zudem is das hier bzw soll ein Hunter Treffen in Ba Wü werden und nich in Frankreich


----------



## boiliemeister (7. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

Nur ist das Nachtangeln bei euch verboten!!!!!


----------



## powermesh (7. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

Bei uns könnt ihr in ruhe an 5 ha fischen-zelten-feuermachen.4-6 meter tief.nachtangeln erlaubt,karpfen von 3-40 pfund!nichtsfangen gibts nicht!


----------



## Knigge007 (7. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*



boiliemeister schrieb:


> Nur ist das Nachtangeln bei euch verboten!!!!!




Braucht auch kein Mensch, ich schlafe Nachts, und bis 1Uhr ist ausreichend und ab 4-4:30Uhr Morgens kann man wieder loslegen.

Ich habe da kein Problem damit !


Ich darf bei uns auch überall Feuer machen, hehe aber ich habe ne Sondergenehmigung.... haha


----------



## boiliemeister (11. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*



powermesh schrieb:


> Bei uns könnt ihr in ruhe an 5 ha fischen-zelten-feuermachen.4-6 meter tief.nachtangeln erlaubt,karpfen von 3-40 pfund!nichtsfangen gibts nicht!


 

Ja aber hallo
Schreib mir ne PN kannst mir mehr über denn See schreiben


----------



## Carphunter2401 (16. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

so wie es ausschaut haben nicht sovile intresse :-( eigentlich schade.
 dann machen wir ein kleines treffen, mit den jungs wo auf der start seite stehn.


----------



## allgäucarp (19. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

Servus Ronny,

endlich bin ich wieder online. Der Termin würde bei mir passen. Martl kommt aber nicht mit, hat für dieses Jahr keine Zeit mehr. Fassl weiß ich grad nicht, aber ich denk mal er ist dabei.
Ich kann wieder Bierbänke und das andere Zeug mitbringen.


----------



## Schleie! (19. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

Mir ist der Weg etwas zu weit bis dahin, sorry...


----------



## teddy88 (20. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

schreibst mal wo/wann Ronny.

Sollte es in der nähe von Günzburg stattfinden bringen mich da aber keine 10 Pferde mehr hin.........Persönliche Differenzen!!

mfg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

teddy88@ne ne  steht auf der ersten seite(autobahnsee)


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

teddy²@

so der termin steht 22.10.2010-24.10.2010

gewässer wird der autobahnsee sein,

- autobahnsee http://www.fischereiverein-unterelch...ss/?page_id=13 die tageskarte kostet 13€,nachtangeln erlaubt wen wir 12 läute sind können wir nen grossen platzt haben,er wird für das fischen gespert. (ist bei ulm)


----------



## snorreausflake (21. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> teddy88@ne ne steht auf der ersten seite(autobahnsee)


Also wird Teddy wohl nicht kommen da er bei Günzburg liegt|rolleyes


----------



## chris5784 (21. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

Hy würde mich auch gerne anschließen...fische erst seit einem jahr und könnte bestimmt noch einigel lernen...
Bis wann müsste ich spätestens zusagen???
Muss vorher noch eine übernachtungsmöglichkeit (zelt und liege) besorgen...
Mfg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

chris5784@  so schnell wie möglich, das ich die mail raushauen kann an den angelverein zwecks wiese(da wir ja bierbänke u.s.w aufbauen wollen).

zwecks zelt könntest mein  ersatzt brolly haben das wäre kein problem


----------



## teddy88 (21. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Also wird Teddy wohl nicht kommen da er bei Günzburg liegt|rolleyes


 

nene,der Autobahnsee liegt ja bei Unterelchingen.|supergri

Ich überlegs mir die Tage ob ich mitkomm!
greeze


----------



## chris5784 (22. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

Noch ne frage zu dem see...an diejenigen die dort schon geangelt haben...
Zum einen nehmt ihr ein boot mit? Zum auslooten anfüttern und auslegen der montage?
Kann ich von jemand das boot mit benutzen? Evtl auch um n paar std zum spinnfischen oder so?
Was sollte ich nicht vergessen?


----------



## snorreausflake (22. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*



teddy88 schrieb:


> nene,der Autobahnsee liegt ja bei Unterelchingen.|supergri


Da du ja bei Günzburg und nicht in Günzburg sagtest dachte ich das betrifft den Autobahnsee Wusste nicht das man in Günuburg auch fischen kann#h


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

chris5784@ das muss ich noch abklären, deswegen brauch ich die zusagen .


----------



## Hechtlecker (22. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*



teddy88 schrieb:


> schreibst mal wo/wann Ronny.
> 
> Sollte es in der nähe von Günzburg stattfinden bringen mich da aber keine 10 Pferde mehr hin.........Persönliche Differenzen!!
> 
> mfg



Brauchst nicht beleidigt sein weil du keine Wochenkarte an Pfingsten und Jahreskarte für 2010 bekommen hast, aber wenn man alles weiter erzählt braucht man sich nicht wundern!!! Und das sind keine persönliche Differenzen sehr schwach.

mfg


----------



## zrako (22. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

sowas nenn ich mal nen tollen 1. beitrag


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

Hechtlecker@ dazu gibts pns, ich hab mit der sache nix  am hut und will davon auch nix lesen/hören.

hier gehts um ein treffen und nicht um irgend welche probleme.


----------



## powermesh (22. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*



Hechtlecker schrieb:


> Brauchst nicht beleidigt sein weil du keine Wochenkarte an Pfingsten und Jahreskarte für 2010 bekommen hast, aber wenn man alles weiter erzählt braucht man sich nicht wundern!!! Und das sind keine persönliche Differenzen sehr schwach.
> 
> mfg


 ist schon gut!meine geschichte.wer an meinem gewässer nachts die angeln rausholt weil er überlastet ist und danach 4-5 tage an den zielfinger geht und nur (nach eigener aussage) einen karpfen fängt wird am autobahnsee nicht mehr ziehen!könnte wetten der geht nicht hin!
 Carphunter-gebe dir recht dies macht man per mail!nur was macht unsere leberwurst?last mich in ruhe wir fischen nur mit rechten leuten !wünsche euch allen Petri !#6


----------



## snorreausflake (23. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

@ powermesh: wer ist denn hier beleidigt? Das bist ja wohl du und dein Adjudant der mit diesem super ersten Post hier aufgeschalgen ist:v Ihr beiden "Helden" habt es ja öffentlich gemacht damit jetzt jeder weiß das es sich um euer Top Gewässer handelt bei dem man sofort überlastet ist!

Ohne Worte#q


----------



## teddy88 (23. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

Meine Nerven...

@ Hechtlecker, leck dich selber mal sonstwo

@Hans ich war genervt von den kleinen Kärpfchen......ganz einfach und des erklärt noch lange nicht warum du mir so an den Karren fährst.....aber egal..des Thema is ja anscheinend von beiden Seiten durch!-> aber konkretisiere doch ma in ner PN was ich falsch gemacht habe.......hast bisher nie gesagt?! Beleidigen kannst, aber keine Farbe bekennen.........

@Ronny ich muss an dem WE schaffen würde aber evtl zum labern von Samstag ( Spät nachts bis Sonntag hochkommen) 

greeze


----------



## powermesh (23. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*



teddy88 schrieb:


> Meine Nerven...
> 
> @ Hechtlecker, leck dich selber mal sonstwo
> 
> ...


habe dich immer gut leiden können,haben zusammen gegessen,habe dich -euch auch mit kühlem getränke versorgt,eure lebensmittel in unserem kühlschrank untergebracht,warst bei uns zuhause,hast dich zurückgemeldet als du zuhause warst!war alles OK! Aber als ich dich  geprüft habe -hast du die prüfung nicht bestanden!musstest ja alles weiterlabern! Darauf wollte ich dir keine karte mehr geben! Hättest du dies nicht öffentlich gemacht (keine 10 Pferde)wäre dies nicht ausgeartet! Carphunter hatte doch recht lasst eure sache hier raus,was ich bestätigte! Aber du musst wieder damit anfangen.Kleine Karpfen,ist auch wieder unter der gürtellinie! hast ja genug grosse gefangen und hier reingestellt! Wie war dein grösster?13 oder 15kg? Egal, du hast meine tel.Nr. hier werde ich nichts mehr dazu schreiben! Es ist zuviel im board das keinen interessiert, also lassen wir mal die privaten dinge hier raus ! wen interessiert es das hier 20 cm Forellen -30cm hechte -40 cm zander abgelichtet werden? aus diesem grund sind viele leute hier die sich nur info holen und wieder rausgehen!Petri an alle.


----------



## powermesh (23. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> @ powermesh: wer ist denn hier beleidigt? Das bist ja wohl du und dein Adjudant der mit diesem super ersten Post hier aufgeschalgen ist:v Ihr beiden "Helden" habt es ja öffentlich gemacht damit jetzt jeder weiß das es sich um euer Top Gewässer handelt bei dem man sofort überlastet ist!
> 
> Ohne Worte#q


armer junge!


----------



## allgäucarp (23. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

So jetzt mal wieder was zum Treffen.

Ich bin wieder dabei.

Boot und Echolot bring ich wieder mit. Außerdem Bierbänke und Tische, Gaskocher und einen Pavilion. Über den Grill müsste man noch reden, ob man ihn braucht. Ich könnte auch Mais, Weizen und Tigernüsse für alle einweichen, dann müsste nicht jeder alles mitbringen. Die Kosten müsste man sich halt teilen.


----------



## powermesh (23. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*



teddy88 schrieb:


> Meine Nerven...
> 
> @ Hechtlecker, leck dich selber mal sonstwo
> 
> ...


farbe bekennen habe ich in einem ca 60 minuten telefonat mit dir als ich es ablehnte und dir es erklärte!(innerhalb 10 minuten bekam ich von deinen ,,Kumpels"boese mails.das zu dem thema!aber du hast ja zu keinen von denen kontakt,usw.also PRIVATE SACHEN GEHÖHREN NICHT HIER REIN!Fals mich einer angreift  im board werde ich mich hier  verteidigen!wer eier hat kan sich ja mit mir treffen!


----------



## Knigge007 (24. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:#d#d#d:c:c#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Fassl (26. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## alpinedriver (26. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

Servus !!
Wären noch Plätze frei ??
Habs leider grad erst gelesen !
Will nur nimmer so ne ******** erleben wie 2009 !
Von dem Treffen hab ich mein Geld bis heute nicht gesehen !!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

alpinedriver@  na klar ist platzt, die karten kaufen wir im angeladen der ist vom see 2min weg.


----------



## Fassl (30. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

so schon langsam sollten sich hier mal noch ein paar anmelden hat keiner mehr lust?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. September 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

pns sind drausen  bis jetzt gabs keine antworten


----------



## alpinedriver (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

Ich muss es noch abklären obs terminlich geht !!
kanns noch nicht genau sagen!!!
Gruß Patrick


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

bis wan weist es ca??


----------



## alpinedriver (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

Gib mir noch n paar Tage Zeit !!
Hab n eigenes Geschäft und ne junge Familie, da ist planen schwierig !! Aber des krieg mer hin !!
Weiß Mitte nä. Woche bescheid !
Gruß Patrick !


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

alpinedriver

wens klappt kommst du alleine oder in begleitung??

so hier mal ein paar bilder von 2009

http://img825.*ih.us/img825/4614/img0154h.jpg

anregende gespräche
http://img819.*ih.us/img819/3083/zielfi9ngen2009.jpg

http://img843.*ih.us/img843/5238/img0004jd.jpg

http://img535.*ih.us/img535/7623/img0011hn.jpg


----------



## boiliemeister (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

Hallo CARPHUNTER
 Solche Gewässer,hatte ich dir mal vorgeschlagen.
Deine Antwort war An solche KARPFENPUFFS gehst du nicht!!!!
Warum jetzt der Sinneswandel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Geht doch an denn DACHSWALDSEE ist frei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wenn nichts dagegen hättest wir wären 6 Leute wo sofort dabei wären.
Bitten um RRückantwort
MFG ALEX


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

was ich privat mache/denke sind  2paar stiefel. für ein treffen geh ich an solche seen, aber privat meide ich solche gewässer. andere frage was meinst du mit solchen gewässern??


----------



## boiliemeister (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

Hatte dir denn vorschlag gemacht (DACHSWALDSEE)
Deine Antwort war (KARPFENPUFFS)
Darum verstehe ich nicht ganz warum jetzt an solche Gewässer gehen willst wenn es deiner Meinung nach 
( KARPFENPUFFS )  sind
Wegen einen Treffen??????
Wiederspricht sich finde ich!!!!
Natürlich sind es 2 Paar Stiefel.Jedem das seine,aber denn Sinn versteh ich nicht ganz


----------



## boiliemeister (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

Wenn so ein Karpfen Freak bist sende ich dir mal was dort waren wir mal.
Sende dir mal denn link kannst ja mal schauen ob es was für dich ist
Mfg Alex


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

boiliemeister@

wen man keine antwort auf ne mail beckommt reichts mir schon.

dazu kommt das der see komplett überlaufen ist, es stress gibt weil immer wieder der futterplatzt kaput gemacht wird(abschüten).

desweiteren gibts spinangler wo die spods anwerfen und des öfteren auch die schnüre erwischen.

mein kumpel war dort fischen wo er noch nicht so bekannt war,jetzt  fischen sie wo anderst.

bei einem treffen soll nicht das gewässer im vordergrund stehn sondern die leute.

du  kannst ja privat an die seen gehn wen du drauf stehts neben 20 brollys aufzubauen ist dein ding , ich fisch lieber an15ha und es sind 2 brollys


----------



## Schleie! (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

für mich isses nach wie vor zu weit weg :/


----------



## boiliemeister (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

Sorry
Muss arbeiten,und kann nicht gleich auf ne Mail antworten.
Sagte doch ist jedem seine Sache.
Wenn nicht genug Leute zusammen bekommen solltest wir sind immer noch dabei.Musst dich nur melden!!!!!!!!!!
Und zu dem Link wo ich dir gesendet habe.Da enthalte ich mich lieber.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

boiliemeister @ seit ihr sicher dabei am autobahnsee??, infos stehn ja alle hier.

@alle der wo mit will pn an mich


----------



## Markus3940 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

Würde mich wirklich reizen, aber 300 km ist mir leider zu weit.:c
Das nächste mal vielleicht.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

woher kommst du den genau?? hier ist nämlich noch mal ein bordy wo so weit kommt


----------



## Markus3940 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

Bin aus Erbendorf, nähe Weiden i.d.Opf.
Woher ist der Kollege?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

hab grad geschaut er wohnt ca 96km  von dir weg.pz 96268


----------



## Markus3940 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

Sind leider 97km von einander entfernt, was keinem von  beiden wirklich weiter hilft.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

wen du ihn mit nimst könntet ihr den sprit teilen z.b


----------



## boiliemeister (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

Hey
Wieviel Leute hast bis jetzt?????????
Mfg Alex


----------



## Fassl (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

Was ist jetzt eigentlich los findet es statt oder nicht


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

hi fassl  findet auf jeden statt , hab mit günter telefoniert.
wen wir so klein bleiben gibts veleicht die möglichkeit an nem privat see zum fischen, bin ich noch am verhandeln.



boiliemeister@ hab dir gesagt wen intresse ist pn an mich wer dabei ist.


----------



## Fassl (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

ja gut past dann kann ich urlaub einreichen für freitag


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

wen ich was sage klappt des auch , oder hat mal nix geklappt .

2011 werden wir wieder zu euch kommen


----------



## teilzeitgott (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

respekt für deinen einsatz carphunter.
schön das euer treffen klappt, ich versuche sowas für das nächste jahr hier im norden auch zu starten.
schade das euer treffen soweit von mir weg ist, sonst wäre ich gerne mit dabei, aber das wäre pro fahrt sicher locker 600km.
machst du denn von dem treffen auch wieder einen bericht?
wünsche euch jedenfalls viel spaß und erfolg.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

teilzeitgott@  beim letztem treffen  war einer aus dortmund da .

sind einige jungs dabei wo man nicht aus den augen verliert .
 ich war dieses jahr zu besuch bei ihnen und das wird 2011 wieder der fall sein.

denke schon das ich da was wieder mache .

zwecks zu eurem treffen  kann man sich ja anschliesen( fahrgemeinschaft)


----------



## teilzeitgott (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

also wenn ihr nächstes jahr wieder ein treffen startet sehe ich zu das ich das auch mal in angriff nehme mit nem kumpel zusammen.
dann brauche ich aber ne woche urlaub 
1 tag anreise, 1 tag abreise, das angeln und 2 tage ruhe um wieder ins normale leben zurück zu kommen 

ich denke mal das treffen hier im norden wird in juni oder september stattfinden, werde aber rechtzeitig hier im forum nochmal einen aufruf starten, suche derzeit noch ein passendes gewässer in meiner nähe.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

wens wegen der entfernung geht ist mir des egal ,hauptsache neue läute kennen lernen und schöne tage am wasser.

wen man für 1,5 tage 200km fährt zum fischen, weis man das man nen schaden hatt.

zwecks dem fischen kann man ins auge fassen, da ich im august immer mein somemr urlaub mache (1 woche fischen) past das immer gut


----------



## teilzeitgott (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

also nächstesmal bin ich sicher mit dabei.
diesesmal würde das keinen sinn machen weil ich selbst wenn ich freitag urlaub bekommen würde erst um 23 uhr zu hause bin und dann noch losfahren und 600-700 km fahren ist mir zu streßig.
hamburg ist eben nicht um die ecke 
ja, neue leute kennenlerne ist ne schöne sachen, zusammen angeln und dummes zeug reden, mal nen schönen fisch fangen und einfach draussen zu sein, mehr geht nicht finde ich.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

ja gut hamburg war ich noch nicht zum fischen , nur in brandenburg


----------



## teilzeitgott (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

brandenburg sind aber auch schon ein paar kilometerchen 

karpfenangler sind hin und wieder echt verrückt


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

da geb ich dir recht schau mal hier ein bissl tackel 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201648&page=2


----------



## teilzeitgott (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

habe ich eben schon gesehen 
wenn ich losziehe , denken die nachbarn auch immer ich ziehe aus/ um


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

so gehts bei mir auch immer , finde es einfach krass was in ein polo,twingo alles so rein geht.

so zurück zum treffen

mit dabei sind bis jetzt

ich
fassl
algäucarp
robin

sonstige anmeldungen bliben aus troz pns schade eigentlich aber egal.

wie mit günter vereinbart gehen wir nur mit unserenzelten/brollys los ohne pavillon,gasgrill.


----------



## boiliemeister (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: carphunter treffen süd (bayern-badenwürtemberg)*

Hallo
Und wie sieht es jetzt aus?????????????
Autobahnsee oder Privatsee?????
Bei uns wären es immer noch 6 Leute die mitgehen würden.Kommen dann mit nem kleinem Bus.Müssen nur mehr Informationen von dir bekommen 
Mfg Alex


----------

